# Fight Girls on Oxygen



## mrhnau (Aug 8, 2006)

Did anyone happen to watch Fight Girls last night on the Oxygen channel? My wife actually found it, and it was quite interesting. We got to watch most of it. Three girls from the US got to train and go fight in Thailand. They had little experience, so it was quite interesting. Decent fights at the end. I was -quite- suprised to see it on the Oxygen channel...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2006)

I watched it last night with my wife as well.  The show was really quite fun to watch and pretty interesting.  The fight's were good to watch as well.  My only wish is that they could have broken it up into a few weeks rather than just one show.  It seemed like the were rushing through it.  All in all though it was very entertaining.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 8, 2006)

Brian, did you get the same impression as me? That the last girl technically did not win the fight?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2006)

You know when we were watching it both my wife and I were waiting for her to be announced as the winner in the ring.  After all, that is what they did with every other fight!  I was definately suspicious about that as well.  I would not be surprised if she lost and for the show they decided to call her the winner. (I thought she was winning though based on what we were shown)

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 8, 2006)

Caught the last 45 minutes of it.
Yeah, kind of stood out that the winner wasn't officially announced on the last fight. 
With "home town judges", you've got to figure that (barring a knockout) any fight would go the Thai girls' way.


----------



## lenatoi (Aug 8, 2006)

I was on MT last night, but when I glanced up from time to time it was on.


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 8, 2006)

My fiancee and I watched it last night.  It was really fun.  I had heard that, depending on the ratings, they might do another similar show that would have a more extended run.  Anyone else hear that rumor?

My fiancee enjoyed it so much that she went looking on the web for a place to take classes.  (Hearing that one of the women had lost 40 lbs. training didn't hurt).


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Jun 15, 2007)

*Anyone seen the new season?*


*http://www.oxygen.com/fightgirls/*


Last summer three female fighters attempted the impossible  to beat the best in the world in a battle for the World Championship belt in Muay Thai. They put their dreams and determination in front of everything else in their lives. Now, the 3 will get a shot to avenge their loss and 10 new girls will get a shot at their own dream. This is FIGHT GIRLS  the series.
At first glance, these young women are as normal as you can
get  mothers, daughters, sisters, girlfriends and wives. They have day jobs, night jobs, no jobs  but they all have the same dream  to be a great fighter. 
These girls have made the biggest decision of their lives  to come to Vegas to train for the championship under 3 mentors and the Muay Thai legend Master Toddy.
The contestants give themselves the ultimate challenge  a fight with a champion. We will see the highs and lows, the wear and tear that it takes to be a fight girl  the strains on their body, mind, and lives. Each week one girl will be eliminated, because she doesnt have what it takes.
After 5 weeks, the remaining contestants will travel to Thailand to put their skills to the test against the best female fighters in the world.


----------



## gardawamtu (Jun 15, 2007)

I watched the season opener.  I'm impressed with the level of fighting and the athleticism of the women.  I just hope the show in future weeks will try to concentrate on the training and the fights at the end of the show.  There was a little too much bickering and "house issues" for me.  Those are the parts I hate about TUF as well.


----------



## Tong Po (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a pretty good show...my only gripe is that they don't show the entire fight.  Especially when it goes to a decision, I say let the viewer at home form their own opinions based on an entire fight not just randomly selected clips.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2007)

Tong Po said:


> It's a pretty good show...my only gripe is that they don't show the entire fight. Especially when it goes to a decision, I say let the viewer at home form their own opinions based on an entire fight not just randomly selected clips.


 
This is definately my biggest gripe as well.  How can anyone know who really should win if you do not show the whole fight. :idunno:


----------



## crushing (Jun 27, 2007)

Tong Po said:


> It's a pretty good show...my only gripe is that they don't show the entire fight. Especially when it goes to a decision, I say let the viewer at home form their own opinions based on an entire fight not just randomly selected clips.


 
It's not just that they don't show the entire fight, but they have the cameras bouncing all over the place trying to liven the fight up or something, like it's a music video or the intro to a fight show rather than the actual fight.

Let us see the strategy and the set ups and not just the connecting strikes.

To give the editing crew some credit, I thought they did a good job with the swimming pool scenes.


----------

